# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess this man

## Jovialis

Don't participate if you already know.

----------


## Angela

> Don't participate if you already know.


My first inclination would be to say Hispanic, although they usually have straight hair, so maybe a bit of SSA as well? He has very "Caucasian" features, though, so maybe just basically an American with a bit of admix?

----------


## Jovialis

I would have guessed (mixed-race) hispanic too, but he is not.

----------


## Jovialis

Since no one seems to be playing, I will reveal. This man is Norwegian.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Axel_Blomberg

----------


## Jovialis

Perhaps some degree of siberian-ancestry is what makes him look sort of mestizo, idk if he is part Sammi.

----------


## italouruguayan

https://images.app.goo.gl/YG9oZAufr4nL9mnD6

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## italouruguayan

Siberian ancestry....would the Icelandic singer Björk be a similar case?

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Jovialis

> Siberian ancestry....would the Icelandic singer Björk be a similar case?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9600 using Eupedia Forum mobile app


I'd say so, but Norwegians have more of this ancestry: https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-07483-5

----------


## real expert

> Since no one seems to be playing, I will reveal. This man is Norwegian.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Axel_Blomberg




This man has definitely some considerable Non-European admixture. He is never ever fully Norwegian. People are not aware of the fact that Scandinavian countries like all European countries have lots of people with mixed ancestries.

----------


## real expert

> Siberian ancestry....would the Icelandic singer Björk be a similar case?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9600 using Eupedia Forum mobile app


Nah, Siberian admixture doesn't make European skin so dark and hair so curly. Keep in mind that Siberians have bone straight hair like Native Americans. It's more likely that this man has some other non-European admixture too. I learned to trust my eyes and common sense more than what people claim. I debated English people who swore that Cliff Richard is fully English while I suspected that he has some South Asian admixture. Recently it came out that Cliff Richard had an Indian grandmother, etc. There are some Europeans who hide there non-European ancestry even when it's small.

----------


## Bygdedweller

> Perhaps some degree of siberian-ancestry is what makes him look sort of mestizo, idk if he is part Sammi.


Not sure. Wikipedia says he is from Trysil, which is a bit far south from the Sami heartland, but you never know. Another possible explanation is Forest Finn-ancestry, which is not uncommon in the inland areas of Eastern Norway bordering to Sweden. The Forest Finns were migrants originally coming from Eastern Finland (Savonia), and they probably carried more Siberian ancestry and darker phenotypes than native Norwegians.

----------


## calf

Islander pacific

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Fitzalan

He looks like he has Native American-Southern European admixture, so I would have guessed Mexican.

----------

